# Torino - Milan: 10 Gennaio 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Sky e Premium



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Diciottesima giornata di Serie A, penultima del girone di andata. Torino - Milan, si gioca Sabato 10 Gennaio 2015 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Il Milan arriva alla partita dalla sconfitta casalinga contro il Sassuolo. Il Torino dal pareggio, per 0-0, a Verona contro il Chievo.

Dove vedere Torino - Milan in tv?

Diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio (e sui rispettivi servizi online, in streaming) a partire dalle ore 20:45.

A seguire, tutte le informazioni, i biglietti, le probabili formazioni, le ultime notizie ed i commenti pre, durante e post partita.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2015)

La stagione è compromessa, non saprei se sperare in una riscossa in proiezione Europa League oppure concentrarci sulla Coppa Italia


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2015)

Se non vinciamo manco questa andiamoci a nascondere


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2015)

Qualunque sarà il risultato sarò arrabbiata, peccato che non si possa dare tre punti a entrambe.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La stagione è compromessa, non saprei se sperare in una riscossa in proiezione Europa League oppure concentrarci sulla Coppa Italia



Beh la coppa italia cui manderebbe in Europa, secondo me dobbiamo puntarci forte

Il Torino ha segnato 12 gol in tutto il campionato, dico solo questo


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2015)

*Vives salta il Milan per squalifica.*


----------



## Theochedeo (7 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La stagione è compromessa, non saprei se sperare in una riscossa in proiezione Europa League oppure concentrarci sulla Coppa Italia



A onor di cronaca la prossima giornata Napoli e Lazio affronteranno rispettivamente Juve e Roma, quindi con una vittoria ci sono buone possibilità di tornare a -2 dal terzo posto. Certo che fa ancora più imbestialire pensare a che razza di occasione abbiamo perso ieri.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Vives salta il Milan per squalifica.*



Probabilmente non giocherà nemmeno Amauri che è infortunato... per fortuna, quel morto ci purga sempre.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Probabilmente non giocherà nemmeno Amauri che è infortunato... per fortuna, quel morto ci purga sempre.



Beh Quagliarella un gol in acrobazia in semi rovesciata ce lo fa sicuro, per cui per vincere ne servono minimo due.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Gennaio 2015)

Se non vinciamo questa...


----------



## Sherlocked (7 Gennaio 2015)

Perdiamo pure questa probabilmente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2015)

se non vinciamo qui possiamo ritirarci..


----------



## Djici (7 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se non vinciamo qui possiamo ritirarci..



questa l'ho letta diverse volte... e non sempre abbiamo vinto... anzi


----------



## Aragorn (7 Gennaio 2015)

Sento puzza di pareggio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> questa l'ho letta diverse volte... e non sempre abbiamo vinto... anzi



ogni volta che l'ho detta io è sempre andata bene, mi sa che ho parlato troppo, possiamo davvero dire addio a tutto, in campo la primavera


----------



## Djici (7 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ogni volta che l'ho detta io è sempre andata bene, mi sa che ho parlato troppo, possiamo davvero dire addio a tutto, in campo la primavera



io direi di mettere in campo chi ha veramente fame... chi non ha dato tutto DEVE andare in panchina.
non esiste giocare partite anonime dove sembrano fighette.

abbiamo pochissima qualita in mezzo al campo... ma almeno ti aspetti dinamismo, voglia di spaccare il mondo, foga agonostica.

invece da noi e il nulla cosmico... se non ci sono abbastanza giocatori in rosa che meritano di giocare, mettete pure 1-2 primavera.
poi vedremo se le nostre fighette avranno voglia di giocare alla prossima o no.

spazio a chi lo merita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Gennaio 2015)

Dura, dico X.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> spazio a chi lo merita.




.

Il problema é...chi lo merita ?!?..se la mettiamo così mi sa che la vince a tavolino il Torino..

Però si sarebbe quello il criterio di scelta giusto da fare...


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Mexes ha iniziato il lavoro in gruppo.*


----------



## de sica (8 Gennaio 2015)

Noi andiamo a folate, in base anche a come sta di testa menez ect, se non gira lui, allora sarà pareggio


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Mexes ha iniziato il lavoro in gruppo.*



*Sarà Rocchi l'arbitro di Torino-Milan.*


----------



## de sica (8 Gennaio 2015)

Se non vinciamo questa, veniamo eliminati dal sassuolo in coppa, e non battiamo nemmeno l'atalanta in casa, penso ci possano essere gli estremi per l'esonero. 27 punti in 19 gare, più eliminazione dalla coppa italia sono medie da allenatore fantoccio e da squadra da zona bassa


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Sky: De Jong torna titolare, Armero probabilmente prenderà il posto di De Sciglio*


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: De Jong torna titolare, Armero probabilmente prenderà il posto di De Sciglio*



Bene così. Armero dà 15 piste a De Sciglio.


----------



## Djici (8 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: De Jong torna titolare, Armero probabilmente prenderà il posto di De Sciglio*



De Jong in mezzo. Benissimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: De Jong torna titolare, Armero probabilmente prenderà il posto di De Sciglio*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Mexes ha iniziato il lavoro in gruppo.*






MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Rocchi l'arbitro di Torino-Milan.*



*Amauri salta il Milan per infortunio.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Gennaio 2015)

*La probabile formazione:
*
Lopez; Abate, Alex, Rami, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Montolivo; Bonaventura, Menez, El Shaarawy.


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione:
> *
> Lopez; Abate, Alex, Rami, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Montolivo; Bonaventura, Menez, El Shaarawy.



Cerci ancora fuori? Madonna santa...


----------



## Renegade (8 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cerci ancora fuori? Madonna santa...



Ehhhhh ma deve smaltire il Jet Lag. Viene dalle Maldive. A fine stagione potremo schierarlo titolare, sisi.

Comunque si vince. Direi 0-1 o 1-2. Faremo la classica vittoria che salva le chiappe a Inzaghi e società, per i media andrà tutto nuovamente bene, poi alla prossima giornata pareggino o sconfitta e si torna nel baratro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Gennaio 2015)

Ma cerci di chi prenderebbe il posto in quella formazione?


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Gennaio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma cerci di chi prenderebbe il posto in quella formazione?



A mio giudizio Poli, per Inzaghi El Shaa.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione:
> *
> Lopez; Abate, Alex, Rami, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Montolivo; Bonaventura, Menez, El Shaarawy.



Ma giocare con

De Jong - Montolivo
Cerci - Bonaventura - El Sha
Menez

no??


----------



## Ian.moone (9 Gennaio 2015)

Sono fiducioso, il Torino è ben poca cosa.
Se vinciamo e napoli e Lazio perdono, siamo a -1 dal terzo posto.
Quella dopo è proprio napoli-lazio, se pareggiano andiamo terzi.

Forza milan, io ci credo e ci crederò sempre!
(Avevo scritto che avremmo vinto col Napoli e così è stato)


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma giocare con
> 
> De Jong - Montolivo
> Cerci - Bonaventura - El Sha
> ...



Purtroppo con Inzaghi non vedremo mai una formazione del genere. Con questi si potrebbe giocare anche un bel 4-4-2...ma niente.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Purtroppo con Inzaghi non vedremo mai una formazione del genere. Con questi si potrebbe giocare anche un bel 4-4-2...ma niente.



L'unica è sperare che siano indisponibili contemporaneamente Poli, Muntari, e Essien.


----------



## Albijol (9 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione:
> *
> Lopez; Abate, Alex, Rami, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Montolivo; Bonaventura, Menez, *El Shaarawy*.



Cioè non ho capito ancora deve giocare la mummia? Quante partite ancora dovrà affossarci?


----------



## 666psycho (9 Gennaio 2015)

non andremo oltre il pareggio... sicuro


----------



## Gas (9 Gennaio 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> (Avevo scritto che avremmo vinto col Napoli e così è stato)



Riguardo al Sassuolo avevi detto qualcosa ?


----------



## Ian.moone (9 Gennaio 2015)

No, sapevo dell'incognita della ripresa e del troppo entusiasmo (e pompaggio dei media) dopo le ultime due partite e l'amichevole col real

Mi ero sbilanciato solo con GENOA (e infatti è stata una partita da 0-0 scritto decisa da un angolo) e col Napoli.


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2015)

Pellegatti dice che il centrocampo sarà Poli-De Jong-Munari ...mamma mia, ha il gusto dell'orrido inzaghi.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pellegatti dice che il centrocampo sarà Poli-De Jong-Munari ...mamma mia, ha il gusto dell'orrido inzaghi.



E Monto???


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E Monto???



Non si è allenato, come anche El Shaarawy.
*
In avanti Menez a sinistra Bonaventura a destra e Pazzini al centro.*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pellegatti dice che il centrocampo sarà Poli-De Jong-Munari ...mamma mia, ha il gusto dell'orrido inzaghi.



Se fa cosi e un ulteriore esempio di quanto scarso e Inzaghi. E un centrocampo immondo, da Serie B, ma neanche da Serie B alta...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Gennaio 2015)

Mammamia
avremo in campo contemporaneamente

Abate, Armero, Poli, De jong, Muntari, Pazzini
esclusi Menez e Bonaventura sarà il festival dei fabbri 
e la parte più divertente è che probabilmente non ci metteranno nemmeno agonismo


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mammamia
> avremo in campo contemporaneamente
> 
> *Abate, Armero, Poli, De jong, Muntari, Pazzini*
> ...



secondo me è colpa di Allegri.


----------



## keepitterron (9 Gennaio 2015)

in questo caso il centrocampo é obbligato visto che monto non sta bene, bonaventura centrocampista il mister non lo vede proprio e non abbiamo nessun altro a parte essien e saponara.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2015)

keepitterron ha scritto:


> in questo caso il centrocampo é obbligato visto che monto non sta bene, bonaventura centrocampista il mister non lo vede proprio e non abbiamo nessun altro a parte essien e saponara.



Ma allora non e obligato, bensi limitato mentalmente.
Il centrocampo Poli, De Jong, Muntari e assolutamente improponibile.


----------



## 666psycho (9 Gennaio 2015)

ma van ginkel?


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Stanno lavorando in gruppo El Shaarawy, De Sciglio, Abate e Montolivo.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2015)

*I convocati del Milan: presenti Montolivo e El Shaarawy.
*


----------



## de sica (9 Gennaio 2015)

Quello che mi fa rabbia è che una vittoria striminzita farebbe sicuramente tornare i problemi nel dimenticatoio.. ecco perché purtroppo spero in qualcosa di negativo. Tutta la porcheria di questo scempio deve uscire fuori una volta per tutte


----------



## Jino (9 Gennaio 2015)

Vedremo come finirà Torino-Menez


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Gazzetta e Sky: Niang favorito sia su El Shaarawy sia su Cerci per una maglia da titolare*


----------



## Milo (9 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta e Sky: Niang favorito sia su El Shaarawy sia su Cerci per una maglia da titolare*



Vai, si perde anche questa...


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta e Sky: Niang favorito sia su El Shaarawy sia su Cerci per una maglia da titolare*



Ora sì che siamo a posto...Meno male che si va a Torino per riscattare la figuraccia!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta e Sky: Niang favorito sia su El Shaarawy sia su Cerci per una maglia da titolare*



Inzaghi è completamente nel pallone.


----------



## Schism75 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Lo dico con la morte nel cuore, ma domani sera spero che il Milan rimedi l'ennesima figuraccia e perda. Anche se credo che sia una partita da X.


----------



## Butcher (9 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta e Sky: Niang favorito sia su El Shaarawy sia su Cerci per una maglia da titolare*



Perso ogni contatto con la realtà!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Probabile formazione del Milan: Diego Lopez; Abate, Rami, Mexes, Armero; Montolivo, De Jong, Muntari; Niang, Menez, Bonaventura.*


----------



## Frikez (9 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta e Sky: Niang favorito sia su El Shaarawy sia su Cerci per una maglia da titolare*



Il Boss


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta e Sky: Niang favorito sia su El Shaarawy sia su Cerci per una maglia da titolare*



Ok, penso che faró dell'altro durante la partita


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Gennaio 2015)

Per me con Niang spacchiamo tuttooooooooh


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta e Sky: Niang favorito sia su El Shaarawy sia su Cerci per una maglia da titolare*



Vado controcorrente, mi sta bene gli venga data questa chance, in fondo da inizio anno non ne ha mai avuta nessuna da titolare. Oggettivamente ad El Shaarawy gliene sono state date decine, ripagata male, una a sto ragazzo non gliela si può dare?! Su...


----------



## 666psycho (10 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta e Sky: Niang favorito sia su El Shaarawy sia su Cerci per una maglia da titolare*



a quanto pare il faraone avrebbe preso una botte al piede (muntari??) non si é allenato ed ha ripreso gli allenamenti solo ieri


----------



## Hammer (10 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta e Sky: Niang favorito sia su El Shaarawy sia su Cerci per una maglia da titolare*



Niang è scarso, ma piuttosto che schierare giocatori fuori ruolo o dover cambiare formazione preferisco dargli una (la prima) opportunità


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta e Sky: Niang favorito sia su El Shaarawy sia su Cerci per una maglia da titolare*



Va bene ok vogliamo proprio perdere cosi,Niang mamma mia..


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente, mi sta bene gli venga data questa chance, in fondo da inizio anno non ne ha mai avuta nessuna da titolare. Oggettivamente ad El Shaarawy gliene sono state date decine, ripagata male, una a sto ragazzo non gliela si può dare?! Su...



TUTTE le volte che è entrato a partita in corso ha dimostrato di non meritarsela. E' entrato sempre indolente.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Gennaio 2015)

Una non vittoria stasera significherebbe davvero sprofondare in classifica allontanandosi pericolosamente dal terzo posto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Sono contento che Niang abbia un'occasione, se la merita


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Gennaio 2015)

Niang 

Ma poi Armero? Non capisco la crocifissione di DeSciglio, col Sassuolo non ha fatto peggio di altri


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> TUTTE le volte che è entrato a partita in corso ha dimostrato di non meritarsela. E' entrato sempre indolente.



Ha giocato scampoli, non vedo perchè non meriti una chance pure lui, l'abbiamo data a cani e porci


----------



## de sica (10 Gennaio 2015)

Sono d'accordo con Jino, merita una chance anche Niang, e sono serio


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con Jino, merita una chance anche Niang, e sono serio



ti quoto.
va bene che il calcio di lugio/agosto non conta nulla ma in quelle partite sembrava l'unico giocatore decente che avevamo.
inizia lui... tanto cerci poi prendera sicuramente il suo posto.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta:

(4-3-3)

Diego Lopez
Abate 
Rami
Mexes
Armero
Poli
De Jong
Montolivo
Niang
Menez
Bonaventura*


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta:
> 
> (4-3-3)
> 
> ...




Shaqiri è arrivato a Milano 30 secondi fa, e domani, probabilmente, partirà titolare. Cerci, invece, che è qui da giorni, ancora in panchina. Forse non ha ancora la giusta dose di bresaola nel sangue. Boh...


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Shaqiri è arrivato a Milano 30 secondi fa, e domani, probabilmente, partirà titolare. Cerci, invece, che è qui da giorni, ancora in panchina. Forse non ha ancora la giusta dose di bresaola nel sangue. Boh...



Ma infatti non lo capisco proprio.

Ma guai a chiedreglielo in conferenza stampa, regaliamogli le bacchette magiche piuttosto.


----------



## Nicco (10 Gennaio 2015)

Niang titolare è all'ennesima ultima occasione esaurita da tempo.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Shaqiri è arrivato a Milano 30 secondi fa, e domani, probabilmente, partirà titolare. Cerci, invece, che è qui da giorni, ancora in panchina. *Forse non ha ancora la giusta dose di bresaola nel sangue. Boh*...



hahaha


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta:
> 
> (4-3-3)
> 
> ...



Non si puo. Proprio non si puo.

'Cerci non e il salvatore della patria'. Ok, ma sicuramente non lo e nemmeno Niang....NIANG. A vedere Inzaghi ormai provo solo odio dove una volta c'era tanta ammirazione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta:
> 
> (4-3-3)
> 
> ...



Per me alla fine si convincerà a mettere Cerci, invece dietro sono rassegnato ad Armero, credo incida anche la condizione fisica.


Notare quanto sia diventato fondamentale Mexes.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta:
> 
> (4-3-3)
> 
> ...



Chi se ne importa di dare ancora chances a uno come Niang, che non ha mai fatto vedere niente in questi anni, se non in una mezza amichevole estiva.
Servono solo i 3 punti.

Cerci forse è in condizioni atletiche penose, mi voglio attaccare a questo per avere una mezza spiegazione ragionevole.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chi se ne importa di dare ancora chances a uno come Niang, che non ha mai fatto vedere niente in questi anni, se non in una mezza amichevole estiva.
> Servono solo i 3 punti.
> 
> Cerci forse è in condizioni atletiche penose, mi voglio attaccare a questo per avere una mezza spiegazione ragionevole.



Anche se regge solo per 45 minuti, volgio giocare 45 con Cerci, non soffrire Niang per un minimo di 65 minuti


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Shaqiri è arrivato a Milano 30 secondi fa, e domani, probabilmente, partirà titolare. Cerci, invece, che è qui da giorni, ancora in panchina. Forse non ha ancora la giusta dose di bresaola nel sangue. Boh...




Mancini ha detto che ha 4 min e non giocherá per evitare infortuni...e va bene.se lo fa inzaghi con cervi,lasciandolo 25 in campo é da esonero.
Ha i suoi limiti e siamo presi male ,ma attaccarlo in tutto....Suvvia un po' di obiettività


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Mancini ha detto che ha 4 min e non giocherá per evitare infortuni...e va bene.se lo fa inzaghi con cervi,lasciandolo 25 in campo é da esonero.
> Ha i suoi limiti e siamo presi male ,ma attaccarlo in tutto....Suvvia un po' di obiettività



Cerci ha fatto già diversi allenamenti con la squadra. Shaqiri, mezzo.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Gennaio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Mancini ha detto che ha 4 min e non giocherá per evitare infortuni...e va bene.se lo fa inzaghi con cervi,lasciandolo 25 in campo é da esonero.
> Ha i suoi limiti e siamo presi male ,ma attaccarlo in tutto....Suvvia un po' di obiettività



4 min? nelle gambe?? ma é stato richiuso il una scatola buia per mesi?


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2015)

Alla fine raga cosa c'è di male a dare una chance a Niang? E' da settembre che si resta delusi da El Shaarawy. Sono contento faccia giocare il francesino, ha una chance. Se poi va male a fine primo tempo lo toglie, stop.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cerci ha fatto già diversi allenamenti con la squadra. Shaqiri, mezzo.



Shaqiri non gioca dal 19 dicembre,non ha manco un tempo ,manco 20 minuti a detta di mancini quindi non lo rischia per paura di infortuni ...stessa situazione di cerci di una settimana fa e tutti a criticare inzaghi,quando con il real quei tre davanti avevano fatto bene.
Questa settimana se addirittura opta per niang ,significa che cerci da 25 min sarà arrivato a 45 e non lo si vuole rischiare ...ti ricordo che anche i cambi in corso sono importanti (tomasson era una manna dal cielo ) e che se cerci é forte può farlo vedere anche a partita in corso.ovvio dobbiamo esserci ancora in partita per il secondo tempo...ecco io per esempio mai proverei niang dal primo,piuttosto pazzini con menez ...per me questo si é un azzardo non quello di panchinare cerci,manco fosse messi.



666psycho ha scritto:


> 4 min? nelle gambe?? ma é stato richiuso il una scatola buia per mesi?



Ahahahah!!!i impacchettato da guardiola !!Io non so sti giocatori ,non giocano per 3 settimane e si spompano subito...mah...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Alla fine raga cosa c'è di male a dare una chance a Niang? E' da settembre che si resta delusi da El Shaarawy. Sono contento faccia giocare il francesino, ha una chance. Se poi va male a fine primo tempo lo toglie, stop.



Che la meriterebbe si ,in teoria si ma jino...é scarso forte eh...piuttosto gliela dò in coppa Italia.stasera dobbiamo vincere .io punterei su pazzini ,perché se menez non ë in serata li davanti combiniamo poco.. Cmq spero mi smentisca e che inzaghi l azzecchi bene


----------



## 666psycho (10 Gennaio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Che la meriterebbe si ,in teoria si ma jino...é scarso forte eh...piuttosto gliela dò in coppa Italia.stasera dobbiamo vincere .io punterei su pazzini ,perché se menez non ë in serata li davanti combiniamo poco.. Cmq spero mi smentisca e che inzaghi l azzecchi bene



il problema é che menez ne combina ancora di meno come ala..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> il problema é che menez ne combina ancora di meno come ala..



inzaghi l ha scoperto prima punta quest anno...è un attaccante,non deve per forza tornare e farsi tutta la fascia come un terzino...io il faraone per esempio lo toglierei da quel ruolo,non è nemmeno più un attaccante ...se c è bisogno di più copertura allora che cambino modulo,è inutile avere un attaccante che sta più indietro e che quando arriva davanti porta è spompato..
menez lo vorrei seconda punta .a correre che ci pensino gli zappatori che abbiamo in mezzo al campo dato che a costruire gioco non ne hanno le capacità ...


----------



## 666psycho (10 Gennaio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> inzaghi l ha scoperto prima punta quest anno...è un attaccante,non deve per forza tornare e farsi tutta la fascia come un terzino...io il faraone per esempio lo toglierei da quel ruolo,non è nemmeno più un attaccante ...se c è bisogno di più copertura allora che cambino modulo,è inutile avere un attaccante che sta più indietro e che quando arriva davanti porta è spompato..
> menez lo vorrei seconda punta .a correre che ci pensino gli zappatori che abbiamo in mezzo al campo dato che a costruire gioco non ne hanno le capacità ...




questo é forse vero... ma nel calcio attuale, TUTTI devono correre...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> questo é forse vero... ma nel calcio attuale, TUTTI devono correre...



certo ,il sacrificio ci vuole per tutti ma non è che uno deve coprire 3 reparti da solo altrimenti qualcosa di sbagliato c è...bo,speriamo bene e mi auguro che niang mi smentisca alla grande.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma perché Niang titolare? Sono contento che trovi spazio ma Cerci?


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2015)

la chance a niang ci sta anche volendo, a elsha ne sono state date, e sempre con scarsi risultati. 

il problema secondo me è la tempistica: vieni dalla brutta sconfitta in casa col sassuolo, devi fare assolutamente punti e ti metti a fare esperimenti ? boh. 

oltretutto niang è praticamente al debutto dal primo minuto questa stagione credo, quindi posso capire il cambio armero-de sciglio, è una variante, armero ne ha già giocate un pò, ma niang buttato dentro dal nulla mi sembra quasi un azzardo. 

spero che cerci abbia cmq il suo minutaggio stasera. 

speriamo bene.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Gennaio 2015)

*Milan Channel: nel post partita importante novità di mercato.*


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: nel post partita importante novità di mercato.*



Sarà il solito:" la società sarà attiva sul mercato e cercherà di cogliere le occasioni che si presenteranno".


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Gennaio 2015)

Niang titolare: dicesi canna del gas. Per me, Inzaghi dev'essere sul disperato andante, essendo Niang palesemente allergico al gioco del calcio.


----------



## DannySa (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: nel post partita importante novità di mercato.*



Ritornano gli squalificati, grandi colpi.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: nel post partita importante novità di mercato.*



Allora speriamo di non perdere, perchè altrimenti figuriamoci se Galliani si presenta davanti alle telecamere


----------



## walter 22 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta:
> 
> (4-3-3)
> 
> ...



Niang
Ma il clown ieri c'è andato a far la consueta visita del vernerdì a milanello?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: nel post partita importante novità di mercato.*



Fronte cessioni o fronte acquisti?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Dopo sta partita di Niang scapperà anche il Newcastle. Con Bonaventura al posto di Poli e Cerci titolare potevo anche accettarlo ma così


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Molto strano che giochi Niang nonostante sia prossimo alla cessione. Di solito chi sta per partire non gioca manco in amichevole...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Che poi vorrei capire il motivo per cui i nuovi acquisti devono sempre partire dalla panchina. Non capisco l'esclusione di Cerci.

i


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Gennaio 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Niang
> Ma il clown ieri c'è andato a far la consueta visita del vernerdì a milanello?



Come no. Ha fatto un summit con Galliani.


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Molto strano che giochi Niang nonostante sia prossimo alla cessione. Di solito chi sta per partire non gioca manco in amichevole...



Si vede che a partire sia quello che oggi siede in panchina


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: nel post partita importante novità di mercato.*



rinnovo di de jong ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: nel post partita importante novità di mercato.*



"Zaccardo ha accettato la proposta del Parma"


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: nel post partita importante novità di mercato.*



Anche secondo Ruiu dopo la partita ci sarà un annuncio di un giocatore in entrata per cui sarebbe tutto fatto. Pare che Suma sia stranamente esaltato.


----------



## raducioiu (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: nel post partita importante novità di mercato.*



"Bonera ha smaltito l'infortunio e sarà il nuovo acquisto in difesa"




Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta:
> 
> (4-3-3)
> 
> ...


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Anche secondo Ruiu dopo la partita ci sarà un annuncio di un giocatore in entrata per cui sarebbe tutto fatto. Pare che Suma sia stranamente esaltato.



Se è così sarà sicuramente Destro, è il più probabile tra le ultime voci di mercato girate. Bah.



> *Milan Channel: nel post partita importante NOVITÀ di mercato.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque se si tratta di un giocatore in entrata per me è un low profile altrimenti sarebbe uscito fuori. Mi butto: Pasqual o Zappacosta. Baselli nella migliore delle ipotesi.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Anche secondo Ruiu dopo la partita ci sarà un annuncio di un giocatore in entrata per cui sarebbe tutto fatto. Pare che Suma sia stranamente esaltato.


Certamente non sarà destro. Sono curioso.....


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Anche secondo Ruiu dopo la partita ci sarà un annuncio di un giocatore in entrata per cui sarebbe tutto fatto. *Pare che Suma sia stranamente esaltato*.



dall'editoriale che ha scritto su un noto sito di mercato, direi Destro allora. 
non accenna ad altri nomi.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (10 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se è così sarà sicuramente Destro, è il più probabile tra le ultime voci di mercato girate. Bah.



Domani è impegnato nel derby, non possono annunciarlo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> dall'editoriale che ha scritto su un noto sito di mercato, direi Destro allora.
> non accenna ad altri nomi.



Ravezzani su Twitter afferma che per Destro le parti sono molto vicine, pare anche sulle cifre. Devono accordarsi solo su diritto o obbligo. Il ragazzo sarebbe pure tifoso rossonero.


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

se suma e esaltato allora sara sicuramente il ritorno di kaka


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

*Ragazzi, qui si parla della partita. E' stato aperto un topic sulla notizia di mercato *


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta:
> 
> (4-3-3)
> 
> ...



Niang??? Bah... doveva mettere Cerci


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Mi sento preso in giro per lo schieramento di Niang dal primo minuto.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

*FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI

TORINO: Padelli; Maksimovic, Glik, Moretti; Bruno Peres, Vives, Gazzi, Farnerud, Darmian; Martinez, Quagliarella

MILAN: Diego Lopez; De Sciglio, Mexes, Rami, Armero; Montolivo, De Jong, Muntari; Niang, Menez, Bonaventura.*


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> TORINO: Padelli; Maksimovic, Glik, Moretti; Bruno Peres, Vives, Gazzi, Farnerud, Darmian; Martinez, Quagliarella
> 
> MILAN: Diego Lopez; De Sciglio, Mexes, Rami, Armero; Montolivo, De Jong, Muntari; Niang, Menez, Bonaventura.*



Ma Muntari non deve andare in coppa d'Africa?


----------



## Aragorn (10 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> TORINO: Padelli; Maksimovic, Glik, Moretti; Bruno Peres, Vives, Gazzi, Farnerud, Darmian; Martinez, Quagliarella
> 
> MILAN: Diego Lopez; De Sciglio, Mexes, Rami, Armero; Montolivo, De Jong, Muntari; Niang, Menez, Bonaventura.*



E ridaje con sto centrocampo a tre


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> TORINO: Padelli; Maksimovic, Glik, Moretti; Bruno Peres, Vives, Gazzi, Farnerud, Darmian; Martinez, Quagliarella
> 
> MILAN: Diego Lopez; De Sciglio, Mexes, Rami, Armero; Montolivo, De Jong, Muntari; Niang, Menez, Bonaventura.*



Se De Sciglio toppa anche stasera che gioca a destra non ha più scuse


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma Muntari non deve andare in coppa d'Africa?



Neanche il Ghana vuole Essien e lui


----------



## MissRossonera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque Tassotti che ha detto che per lui De Sciglio è destro mi commuove.Al di là del rendimento uno che c'è arrivato!


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Alex in panchina perche mexes è squalificato in coppa Italia e per il Milan è molto importante questa coppa   mi viene da piangere


----------



## Renegade (10 Gennaio 2015)

Niang preferito a El Shaarawy? Il Faraone lo vogliono proprio umiliare eh? Comunque stasera si vince facile. Poi dalla prossima si farà o il pareggino o la sconfitta.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Rigore!

Grande giocata di Menez


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Grande Menez


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Menez


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Sempre lui


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Gooooooolllllll

1-0 Menez!


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Se padella parava...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Bravo Menez. Veramente stupido Glik.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Goooool! Grande Menez!


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Sempre e solo Menez. Se non inventa lui...


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Rigore conquistato grazie ad un ottimo pressing iniziale. Speriamo non finiscano fisicamente dopo 10 minuti però


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo è veramente un cancro


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Grande DIego


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Grande Diego


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Diegone!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Diego


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Mamma mia che parata Diego Lopez


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Palla dietro palla avanti, ma mannaggia la pupazza come si fa a farsi fregare così? Manco i pulcini


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Rigore conquistato grazie ad un ottimo pressing iniziale. Speriamo non finiscano fisicamente dopo 10 minuti però



Detto fatto.. siamo durati 10 minuti


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Se vabbè... questi ci purgano tempo 0 mi sa.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Diegone mio!


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Grande Sulley...


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Vale più San Diego di tutti gli altri messi insieme


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

purtroppo a centrocampo siamo lentissimi, non è colpa della difesa se subiamo queste azioni


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> purtroppo a centrocampo siamo lentissimi, non è colpa della difesa se subiamo queste azioni



Sempre sostenuto questa cosa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma come fa a lamentarsi Glik? Se sarebbe stato ammonito due volte ormai sarebbe solo giusto visto la tratenuto nel fallo da rigore


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il Milan è solo Diego Lopez e Menez


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

niang più cattivo devi essere, non lo sopporto questo atteggiamento


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Gennaio 2015)

Armero sbaglia cose banali ma il centrocampo non lo aiuta per nulla.


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Giochiamo davvero male


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Fallaccio di menez


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Fallaccio di menez



Ma no dai


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

ho paura di questo angolo


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Maksimovic lo facciamo sembrare Dani Alves... bah.


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Che strazio mio dio.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma è possibile?


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma è possibile?



No


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma no dai



Quei colpi li fanno male


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

si scalda el shaarawy


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Come si fa a pensare all'attaccante, quando abbiamo dei centrocampisti che fanno schifo


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Giustamente Quagliarella sa che ci purgherà da centrocampo e ci prova.


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Seedorf è ancora a libro paga.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

dio mio che strazio


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ci rendiamo conto che Menez fa anche il difensore?


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Gennaio 2015)

Con questo centrocampo è impossibile pensare di fare bene. Montolivo è un ectoplasma.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

bonaventura terzino destro farebbe meglio di de sciglio


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Contro di noi sembrano tutti Maradona.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Palo del Torino

Ci stanna massacrando dio mio


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

mamma mia, siamo scarsi scarsi scarsi


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Che strazio di Milan, Inzaghi dovrebbe dimettersi dalla vergogna


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Mamma mia.. che pena

Ci stiamo facendo prendere a pallonate dal peggiore attacco della Serie A.


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Non so quale santo ci stia reggendo la partita, perche stiamo facendo veramente pena


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ridicoli


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Non si può continuare così. Serve una svolta.


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Povero Diego, vivrà un incubo continuo pensando a com'era abituato.


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Vabbé dai, ma che roba è? Ogni palla ferma un'occasione da gol.
E non sappiamo tener palla per più di 10 secondi


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

quelli del toro corrono, i nostri si fanno le passeggiate


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Questa squadra non ha nulla. 

Non c'è gioco, non c'è organizzazione tattica non c'è un'idea... 

Se non fosse per Diego Lopez, saremmo in zona retrocessione


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

"La prestazione c'e" cit.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Non la vinceremo mai questa partita.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Stiamo giocando non male, di più.


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> "La prestazione c'e" cit.



"Non guardo i punti"


----------



## Renegade (10 Gennaio 2015)

Centrocampo inguardabile come al solito.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

grande niang bravo


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

E figuriamoci se segna questo


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

E quando segna questo (bel movimento comunque)


----------



## Dany20 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Bravo Niang.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

non possiamo continuare cosi


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma crossa bene asino


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Mamma mia Jack Bonaventura


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

punizione bella ma non abbiamo tiratori


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

La fortuna di Inzaghi è rappresentata dai singoli tipo Bonaventura e Menez.


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

La mossa migliore di Inzaghi allenatore è non aver accettato il Sassuolo. Avrebbe fatto la carriera di allenatore di Costacurta.


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Gennaio 2015)

Con questo centrocampo è impossibile pensare di fare bene. Montolivo è un ectoplasma.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La fortuna di Inzaghi è rappresentata dai singoli tipo Bonaventura e Menez.



E Diego Lopez..


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Niang?


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Sì vabbe il Balotelli dei poveri


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Fuori quell'asino di De Sciglio, che rischia di farsi espellere


----------



## Alex (10 Gennaio 2015)

ad ogni partita riescono a fare sempre più schifo


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Non ce la faccio più a vedere questo scempio, basta!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Fuori Niang per piacere e metti cerci


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ha il cervello di un'arachide niang


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Pippo, ti prego, dimettiti


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma basta con questi mononeuroni  Non li sopporto


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sì vabbe il Balotelli dei poveri



Cit
e prende il giallo


----------



## davoreb (10 Gennaio 2015)

Niang deve uscire è così ignorante che potrebbe beccarsi un altro giallo


----------



## Nicco (10 Gennaio 2015)

Menez gioca solo di tacco stasera, irritante.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2015)

niang  

de sciglio è a rischio rosso
stiamo facendo pietà.


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Mai visto una squadra giocare a caso come questa.


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma cosa fa ancora sto cesso?


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Niang anche terzino (per me il suo ruolo) perché de sciglio non esiste


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma siamo sicuri che Niang si calciatore? Mi sembra cosi tanto calciatore come Inzaghi allenatore


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

5 di recupero


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2015)

E ci lamentavamo di Allegria


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Mercato? Ma male mercato?

Cacciassero questo incapace, prendessero un allenatore serio e poi, al limite, si potrebbe parlare di mercato.


----------



## Nicco (10 Gennaio 2015)

L'unica gioia di questo primo tempo poteva essere Niang rotto ergo...mai una gioia.


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> E ci lamentavamo di Allegria



Veramente, con noi non c'è mai fine al peggio.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Scontanto.. sto asino


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Espulso De Sciglio. Lo avevo detto. Lo avevo detto.

Che scandalo di giocatore per Dio.


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma un'altra volta? Ma come si fa sto pirla del cavolo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

De Sciglio. Mi mancano le parole. Che scarso, incredibile. Ma proprio incredibile


----------



## Nicco (10 Gennaio 2015)

alé rosso a de sciglio

palese come il sole che sarebbe arrivato


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2015)

eccallà. 

che bimbominkia. 

poi bisogna aver pazienza con i giovani, si.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Crisi crisi per Mattia. Non ci voleva!


----------



## diavolo (10 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque Inzaghi va esonerato.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

No comment. Il nuovo Maldini


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Che De Sciglio fosse pietoso lo dicevo già due anni fa.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Che squadra imbarazzante.. esonerate quell'incapace in panca


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Pronta la scusa....eh ma eravamo in 10


----------



## Dany20 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Entra Abate ci sta.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma è possibile?? 3 calci piazzati e 3 occasioni del Torino? Ma che pietà!


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tanto adesso rimontano

[MENTION=1185]aleslash[/MENTION] Raga evitiamo sti commenti!


----------



## Alex (10 Gennaio 2015)

e si parlava del nuovo maldini...


----------



## Nicco (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ed elsha relegato in panchina, povero ragazzo.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

*Torino Milan 0-1 fine PT*


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Pronta la scusa....eh ma eravamo in 10



Ho pensato la stessa cosa


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2015)

ma se abate stava bene, perché non schierarlo dall'inizio ? 

fuori niang, bene.


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Gennaio 2015)

De sciglio è in difficoltà. Non andava fatto giocare. Non ditemi che è più scarso di darmian.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Lo sapevano anche i muri che de sciglio è ancora più scarso a destra. Non solo umiliato da darmian ma anche in fase offensiva non ha mai superato la metà campo


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma è possibile?? 3 calci piazzati e 3 occasioni del Torino? Ma che pietà!



Purtroppo intanto che andiamo in giro con la zavorra Tassotti... e pensare che voleva andare via quest'estate..ma l'incapace lo ha voluto


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Me lo sono perso, che ha fatto?


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> De sciglio è in difficoltà. Non andava fatto giocare. Non ditemi che è più scarso di darmian.



Era meglio antonini


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Gennaio 2015)

Un Milan pietoso e allenato anche peggio. De Sciglio a stento è un giocatore da B. Totalmente imbrocchito.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma è possibile?? 3 calci piazzati e 3 occasioni del Torino? Ma che pietà!



sisi ma ormai tutti gli angoli sono potenziali gol degli avversari, ormai s'è capito.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> De sciglio è in difficoltà. Non andava fatto giocare. Non ditemi che è più scarso di darmian.



Molto più scarso di Darmian, lo sta facendo sembrare Roberto Carlos destrorso. E' in difficoltà perchè è scarso, scarsissimo. E oggi giocava a destra, la "sua fascia".


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Ed elsha relegato in panchina, povero ragazzo.



Povero ragazzo? Mah...


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2015)

orrendi, non ci sono parole

siamo estremamente peggio dell'anno scorso


----------



## Dany20 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Non meritiamo la vittoria ma va bene così apparte il rosso a De Sciglio. Non bisognava metterlo. C'è qualcosa che non quadra in Mattia. Mi dispiace tantissimo. Io credo in lui nonostante stia facendo male.


----------



## Heaven (10 Gennaio 2015)

Prima o poi lo fanno il goal, ci stanno massacrando.. 1-0 su rigore al 3' e tutti a difendere contro il Torino.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Stiamo giocando una partita oscena sotto tutti i punti di vista. Ovviamente anche il Torino ha i suoi demeriti visto che stanno sciupando tutte le occasioni capitategli. Inoltre De Sciglio e Niang sono da mandare via, inguardabili

Ah e il rigore di menez è strainventato


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Non ho parole.


----------



## 4-3-3 (10 Gennaio 2015)

niang era il migliore stasera. De Sciglio imbarazzante e Inzaghi ancor di più.
Attendista ridicolo.


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma dopo le 3 pere che prenderemo nel 2 tempo ci sarà qualche possibilità di esonero del nuovo Ferguson?


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

De sciglio è sembrato un bel giocatore soli grazie a un allenatore vero che risponde al nome di Max Allegri


----------



## colcuoresivince (10 Gennaio 2015)

La vedo durissima


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il pareggio e solamente una questione di tempo. Non c'e un straccio di gioco, in 10 non oso neanche imaginare cosi ci tocchera a vedere nei prossimi 45 minuti.

Inzaghi e sempre e comunque il solito incapace. Tra Niang e De Sciglio si era visto benissimo che uno o due si prendono la espulsione e ancora non ho capito perche giocava Niang. Il centrocampo con Muntari come con Essien...penoso.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Primo tempo orripilante e ripresa che sarà un calvario. Pietà......


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2015)

ci hanno umiliato, hanno avuto almeno 6/7 occasioni da gol clamorose, non abbiamo mai passato il centrocampo rigore a parte

bah, questo non è milan, inzaghi non è un allenatore


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Mq quando lo cacciano questo incapace?


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

quelli del torino ci mettono un intensita che ci sogniamo.
sembra che stanno giocando la finale della coppa del mondo mentre noi mettiamo ancora meno impegno che in un amichevole.


----------



## 4-3-3 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ragazzi ma oggettivamente, a parte il giallo, che cosa aveva fatto di male Niang stasera?


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (10 Gennaio 2015)

"Inzaghi sará il nostro ferguson" cit., aiutoooo, senza un allenatore continueremo a far ridere, e la partita di oggi sará una delle tante


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mq quando lo cacciano questo incapace?



immagino ora mentre sta dispensando complimenti a tutti i giocatori


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Partita di rara bruttezza.


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Purtroppo essendo malato di Milan continuerò a vedere questa partita


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Se per un caso vinciamo giocando così Inzaghi dirà ancora che a lui i punti non interessano ma la prestazione si?


----------



## DannySa (10 Gennaio 2015)

Sinceramente non ho capito dov'è il centrocampo in fase di non possesso (cioè sempre).
Orribile.


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma oggettivamente, a parte il giallo, che cosa aveva fatto di male Niang stasera?



chi critica lo fa a prescindere.
oggi non ha fatto male.
anzi.

e giocava pure con de sciglio dietro di lui.


----------



## de sica (10 Gennaio 2015)

Io non so se tifare la squadra o tifare contro questo incapace


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mq quando lo cacciano questo incapace?



Sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Non ho niente da rimproverare ai ragazzi, ci vuole sono più serenità cit.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Stiamo giocando una partita oscena sotto tutti i punti di vista. Ovviamente anche il Torino ha i suoi demeriti visto che stanno sciupando tutte le occasioni capitategli. Inoltre De Sciglio e Niang sono da mandare via, inguardabili
> 
> Ah e il rigore di menez è strainventato



il rigore è nettissimo, la trattenuta è evidente, per il resto d'accordo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Gennaio 2015)

E' veramente difficile riaccendere la passione di fronte a una squadra che gioca così male.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma poi in fase di non possesso ma come cavolo erano schierati??? Cioè bastava un lancio lungo a scavalcare il centrocampo e si soffriva da matti.....


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Partita di rara bruttezza.



da parte nostra.

il torino sta giocando bene.


----------



## 4-3-3 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> chi critica lo fa a prescindere.
> oggi non ha fatto male.
> anzi.
> 
> e giocava pure con de sciglio dietro di lui.



Infatti si. 

Inzaghi è veramente ridicolo comunque, diceva di arretrare quando in realtà la partita bisognava chiuderla.


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io non so se tifare la squadra o tifare contro questo incapace



Mi sta salendo la voglia di tifare contro come lo scorso anno, ma tanto alla fine so che non cambierà nulla


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

abate che è più fresco deve farsi il mazzo anche in fase offensiva se vogliamo portare a casa i 3 punti


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

L'unica cosa positiva è che giocare con o senza de sciglio per noi è indifferente, eravamo già uno in meno


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Infatti si.
> 
> Inzaghi è veramente ridicolo comunque, diceva di arretrare quando in realtà la partita bisognava chiuderla.



Su consiglio di Tassotti. Due scienziati.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il rigore è nettissimo, la trattenuta è evidente, per il resto d'accordo


Si però è stata una trattenuta andata male, Menez era sfuggito alla trattenuta, ma poi si è lasciato cadere qualche secondo dopo e ne vedo tanti di questi contatti in serie A ed il rigore di solito non li danno.


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma poi in fase di non possesso ma come cavolo erano schierati??? Cioè bastava un lancio lungo a scavalcare il centrocampo e si soffriva da matti.....



una cosa assurda e che loro con il 352 sono in inferiorita sulle fasce rispetto a noi con il 433... e ogni volta passano sulle fasce.
darmian sembrava roberto carlos.
de sciglio sembrava il peggiore bonera.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su consiglio di Tassotti. Due scienziati.


Tassotti anche, scandaloso, la sua mano non si è mai vista nel Milan da secondo allenatore, MAI.


----------



## smallball (10 Gennaio 2015)

risultato bugiardissimo


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si però è stata una trattenuta andata male, Menez era sfuggito alla trattenuta, ma poi si è lasciato cadere qualche secondo dopo e ne vedo tanti di questi contatti in serie A ed il rigore di solito non li danno.



succede spesso, la trattenuta lo fa sbilanciare e lui cade dopo, questo è perchè si tratta di un azione in velocità


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma stiamo scherzando? Muntari ma sei - no mi fermo.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Finiamo in 9 qua


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma cosa hanno nella testa? Continuano a fare falli a gogo


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su consiglio di Tassotti. Due scienziati.



Ma cosa pretendi? Questo voleva andarsene in estate non aveva più voglia.. è stato costretto a rimanere per pena dell'incapace Inzaghi.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Muntari fa rimpiangere poli e poli fa rimpiangere Muntari. Che circolo vizioso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Resta il fatto che se il Milan nel secondo tempo riprende con questo ritmo ed il Torino non pareggia, Quagliarella e compagni devono spararsi tutti..


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Spero che stiano giocando in modo così ignobile solo perchè remano contro Inzaghi. Altrimenti stiamo parlando davvero del peggior allenatore della storia del calcio


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Spero che stiano giocando in modo così ignobile solo perchè remano contro Inzaghi. Altrimenti stiamo parlando davvero del peggior allenatore della storia del calcio



Credevo l'anno scorso con Allegri avessimo toccatoil fondo. Ed invece.. questa rosa è più forte dell'anno scorso


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Quelli del Toro hanno tutto il tempo di stoppare la palla guardare dove metterla e piazzarla senza neanche un problema.


----------



## Schism75 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ennesima partita in cui siamo dominati. Grande Inzaghi,


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Piu provinciali del peggior Milan di Allegri. Piu provinciali di Sassuolo, Empoli o Cesena. Mi vergogno.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ora stiamo attuando lo schema preferito da "Pippo mio". Tutti rintanati all'indietro e palla spazzata nella metà campo avversaria a caso, senza guardare.


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Entra Poli e siamo a cavallo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Sta per entrare Poli per Muntari. Grazie Inzaghi. Grazie Sulley. Vi amo.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

I consigli di Inzaghi ai giocatori (da Sky) 

"Bisogna prendere la palla e tenerla per qualche secondo"

Dio mio.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Se vabbè, Poni


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> I consigli di Inzaghi ai giocatori (da Sky)
> 
> "Bisogna prendere la palla e tenerla per qualche secondo"
> 
> Dio mio.



Ahahahahah


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> I consigli di Inzaghi ai giocatori (da Sky)
> 
> "Bisogna prendere la palla e tenerla per qualche secondo"
> 
> Dio mio.



mia nonna saprebbe consigliare meglio


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Muntari vergognoso, da rescissione del contratto.


----------



## Schism75 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ho sentito bene, poli a sinistra? Ma é di coccio? Spero sposti Bonaventura li e l'inutile a destra.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Se ciao entra Poli


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Gennaio 2015)

Orrendi. Grande De Sciglio e chi lo fa giocare: destra o sinistra, non cambia niente, sempre scarso rimane. Muntari e Menez due imbecilli. Il rigore secondo me non c'era: c'è la trattenuta, ma Menez si butta un metro dopo, poteva stare in piedi; e doveva prendersi un giallo; Rocchi ci sta graziando. Complimenti al solito incapace che si è incaponito con il centrocampo a tre, che ci lascia sempre in inferiorità e manda la difesa in difficoltà. Con chi poi? Con Muntari e Montolivo: che pena! Giustamente ora entra Poli! Non so a voi, ma a me Menez comincia a stare sui cocomeri: non la dà mai e non passa il tempo a lamentarsi e fare entrate da giallo; mi ricorda tanto qualcun altro di cui ci siamo sbarazzati quest'estate, ma non ricordo il nome! Mi raccomando, un attaccante serve, eh, non un terzino e un centrocampista!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> I consigli di Inzaghi ai giocatori (da Sky)
> 
> "Bisogna prendere la palla e tenerla per qualche secondo"
> 
> Dio mio.



Per fortuna che sono proibiti link esterni. Avrei mille foto facepalm adatte.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2015)

il tizio a destra sta stuprando a più riprese armero.


----------



## Schism75 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Avete visto che reazione di Muntari?


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ahah e Muntari si incaz za anche


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Io mi pongo questa domanda:

Se per qualche miracolo finisce 0-1, Inzaghi dira che non importa la prestazione, bensi i 3 punti portati a casa?


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma quell'asino di Muntari che scaraventa la bottiglia via dopo essere stato sostituito?? Ma scherziamo?? E a questo scarsone hanno anche rinnovato?


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2015)

muntari ha pure il coraggio di essere incazzato.

pensa a noi che guardiamo le tue partite brutto idiota.


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo ahahahahahahah


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo


----------



## prebozzio (10 Gennaio 2015)

Alla bandierina!


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Avete visto che reazione di Muntari?



impazzito ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Muntari vergognoso, da rescissione del contratto.



a me ste cose non fanno arrabbiare, poteva avercela anche con se stesso..


----------



## keepitterron (10 Gennaio 2015)

ma che ha fatto muntari? con chi ce l'aveva?


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

metterei cerci per bonaventura, siamo troppo bassi


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Si scalda Spazzini


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2015)

o Gesù, ci manca pazzini.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo in bocca al portiere. Una novita.


----------



## Schism75 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Si scalda Pazzini e non Cerci ed El Sharaawi migliori per giocare in contropiede.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Per fortuna che questi hanno i piedi storti


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a me ste cose non fanno arrabbiare, poteva avercela anche con se stesso..



Ha appena lasciato la panchina e se n'è andato negli spogliatoi. Fuori rosa immediatamente,dai.


----------



## Heaven (10 Gennaio 2015)

Non si contano le palle goal del toro


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Pure Pazzini: ridatemi max


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ha appena lasciato la panchina e se n'è andato negli spogliatoi. Fuori rosa immediatamente,dai.



mi hai convinto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Domanda seria: Ma dopo il nostro vantaggio avevamo una occasione da gol, una?


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Se questi del Toro non riescono a segnare sono degli incapaci senza speranza.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Che disordine


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Se questi del Toro non riescono a segnare sono degli incapaci senza speranza.



spero con tutto il cuore che lo siano


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Auguro a Bonaventura e Diego Lopez di cambiare aria velocemente. Non si meritano questa squadra, questo allenatore e questa societa indegna.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Non abbiamo praticamente giocato dal 10' primo tempo


----------



## Liuke (10 Gennaio 2015)

Non ricordo una partita in cui siamo stati sottomessi cosi...neche con juve, barca ecc.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Gennaio 2015)

Questo Milan è la squadra più SCARSA e MAL ALLENATA (per non dire non-allenata...) che io abbia mai visto in vita mia..


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Non ricordo una partita in cui siamo stati sottomessi cosi...neche con juve, barca ecc.



C'è chi con gli squadroni dominava le partite con una squadra più scarsa l'anno scorso...


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

-----) http://www.milanworld.net/muntari-i...-milan-video-reazione-vt24514.html#post613796


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Questo Milan è la squadra più SCARSA e MAL ALLENATA (per non dire non-allenata...) che io abbia mai visto in vita mia..



Esattamente cosa sto dicendo ai miei amici tedeschi che stanno guardando la partita. 

Questo e il Milan moderno.


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Sono l'unico a cui del risultato di questa partita frega poco? Sto come stessimo perdendo 3 a 0.


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque bruno Peres fa quello che vuole palla al piede


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2015)

il possesso palla sarà una roba tipo 90% a 10% per il toro.


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Prestazioni in continuo peggioramento, la mano del mister si vede tutta


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma a cosa stiamo giocando?


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma come fanno questi a non segnare?


----------



## Nicco (10 Gennaio 2015)

Siamo alle comiche. Manco fantozzi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Sono l'unico a cui del risultato di questa partita frega poco? Sto come stessimo perdendo 3 a 0.



Sono digustato, mi fanno veramente schifo. Del risultato importa poco. Forse vincono, ma poi dove vogliono andare? Cagliari, Torino, Palermo e Sassuolo. Squadre che ci hanno *dominato*


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Mamma mia Diego Lopez.. quanti gol ha salvato?


----------



## Liuke (10 Gennaio 2015)

Inter sassuolo 7-0 e' stata piu equilibrata


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Diego Lopez sta salvando l'incapace


----------



## Dany20 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Lopez mostruoso!


----------



## Nicco (10 Gennaio 2015)

Seguiamolo un Uno Due ogni tanto...mamma mia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Se fosse 5-1 non ci sarebbe niente da lamentarsi


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Sembra che siamo 3 in meno


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Che tristezza


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

No comunque anche loro cessi veri


----------



## Nicco (10 Gennaio 2015)

I cambi sono finiti?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

non ho mai visto una squadra in 10 giocare talmente male, il fatto di essere un uomo in meno non puo giustificare questa gara. E qualcosa di mai visto.


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Mai vista na roba del genere, MAI


----------



## Liuke (10 Gennaio 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> I cambi sono finiti?



Ne abbiamo ancora uno...che userei per cerci/pazzini


----------



## Nicco (10 Gennaio 2015)

Entra Alex...


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Fuori Menez e dentro Alex. Ma non si vergogna?


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Alex?? ahahahaha
Incapace.. esonerati


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Alex al posto di Menez ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

inzaghi dimettitti, che cambio è


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ahahahahahahahahhaahhaha


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2015)

apoteosi questo cambio. 

babba bia


----------



## Liuke (10 Gennaio 2015)

No vabbe menez per alex nn se po vede dai ma allora si vuole chiudere ancora?


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Manco un briciolo d'orgoglio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

5-4-0.


Basta, io ho chiuso con Inzaghi. Mi fa schifo.


----------



## prebozzio (10 Gennaio 2015)

Non si può giocare così neanche in inferiorità numerica.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

basta dai, spengo la tv


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma non ci credo ahahahah


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Lasciatelo a Torino questo incapace. Non fatelo salire manco sull'autobus.


----------



## Liuke (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma magari prendiamo gol ora. Voglio vedere che si inventa


----------



## davoreb (10 Gennaio 2015)

Basta ho cambiato canale, che schifo. Non scrivo cosa penso per non essere bannato


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Adesso pareggiano così c'è lo mettiamo in quel posto il 5-4-0


----------



## Milo (10 Gennaio 2015)

Che vergogna, spero nei due gol del toro, sono serio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Hhahahahaha 5-4-0!!


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2015)

cioè in confronto leonardo col suo 4-2-fantasia era Sacchi. 

non ho parole.


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Cambia mestiere incapace totale, roba da anni 60. Vergognati


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Suma: "Siamo stanchi" Ahahahahahahahah

Ci pesa la champions si vede.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Entra in campo il trio Lescano


----------



## Liuke (10 Gennaio 2015)

Godo


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Godo


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Ma magari prendiamo gol ora. Voglio vedere che si inventa



preso


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Scontato


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Pareggio, inevitabile, del Torino


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Game over cvd


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Giusto, poi solito gol su palla inattiva, quanti ne abbiamo presi?


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

DEVE DIMETTERSI dopo questa partita se ha un minimo di dignità


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2015)

sta roba dei calci d'angolo sfiora il ridicolo. 

siamo una barzelletta.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Gennaio 2015)

100 occasioni strano che non avevano segnato. Palla inattiva poi.


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

E adesso vai col 2-1


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Sono contento. ANzi, spero in un altro gol del Toro. Questa squadra non merita un punto. Questo non e il Milan.


----------



## walter 22 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Complimenti altra partita oscena, non ne vinciamo una neanche per sbaglio.


----------



## Heaven (10 Gennaio 2015)

Cacciatelo


----------



## Gas (10 Gennaio 2015)

Su palla inattiva AH AHHAHAAHAHAHAH ormai una barzelletta...


----------



## Nicco (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il nostro magico tattico su palle inattive...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi è veramente una cosa incommentabile.


----------



## Doctore (10 Gennaio 2015)

a sto punto della stagione il milan deve sprofondare per non avere nessun alibi


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ahahah adesso li butta tutti avanti, sei veramente incapace


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> DEVE DIMETTERSI dopo questa partita se ha un minimo di dignità


Oddio uno che si nasconde nel portabagagliaio di dignità ne ha pochina.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Adesso ci manca solo il gol del trio Lescano


----------



## Milo (10 Gennaio 2015)

Deve vincere il toro


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Deve vincere il toro



.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sono contento. ANzi, spero in un altro gol del Toro. Questa squadra non merita un punto. Questo non e il Milan.



a sto punto meglio un'altra sberla salutare, piuttosto di un pareggino inutile. 

anche perché oltretutto il toro merita la vittoria.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Mi vergogno.


----------



## Alex (10 Gennaio 2015)

penso oggi abbiamo toccato il fondo stagionale, ma conoscendoli sapranno fare anche di peggio


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mi vergogno.



Io provo ribrezzo


----------



## Liuke (10 Gennaio 2015)

Inoltre dopp stasera de sciglio non deve piu vedere il campo. Meglio bonera


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

e nessun cambio, inzaghi ma che fai


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

State tranquilli, a fine partita annunceranno l'ennesimo attaccante inutile, hip hip hurra


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Boh, ci stiamo facendo massacrare dal trio Lescano. Io non so davvero più cosa dire.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Seedorf: 37 punti
Inzaghi: 26 (se non segna il Torino)

Grande entusiasmo


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e nessun cambio, inzaghi ma che fai



Sono finiti


----------



## gabuz (10 Gennaio 2015)

È vero che siamo in 10, ma non possiamo sempre smettere di giocare. Ne hai 1 in meno non 7!


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e nessun cambio, inzaghi ma che fai



Sono stati fatti tutti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e nessun cambio, inzaghi ma che fai



Ti sei perso il cambio fenomenale Alex per Menez?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Gennaio 2015)

Partita vergognosa. A fine gara voglio le dimissioni di Inzaghi.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> È vero che siamo in 10, ma non possiamo sempre smettere di giocare. Ne hai 1 in meno non 7!



Guarda bene, ne abbiamo parecchi in meno....


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh, ci stiamo facendo massacrare dal trio Lescano. Io non so davvero più cosa dire.



e mantiene la difesa a 5, cioè bonaventura centravanti, ma scherziamo?


----------



## keepitterron (10 Gennaio 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> È vero che siamo in 10, ma non possiamo sempre smettere di giocare. Ne hai 1 in meno non 7!


stiamo giocando con tre centrali contro il torino.
umiliati.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Partita vergognosa. A fine gara voglio le dimissioni di Inzaghi.




Ma no, dirà che abbiamo lottato pur in 10 contro 11 e sarà tutto ok...


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono stati fatti tutti



ero convinto due, mi ero dimenticato muntari


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ti sei perso il cambio fenomenale Alex per Menez?



quello purtroppo l'ho visto


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi che chiede: "Quanto manca?"


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

L'incapace chiede alla panchina "quanto manca" per portare a casa il punticino.

Dimettiti, incapace.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma no, dirà che abbiamo lottato pur in 10 contro 11 e sarà tutto ok...



Sisi, sono sicuro che si attacchera' a questo fatto. Peccato che e' dal 4 minuto che giochiamo cosi. Dire che stasera abbiamo fatto una prestazione imbarazzante, e' dir poco, come siamo ridotti...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

"Voglio riportare la gente a lo stadio" cit.

A questo punto 'l unico motivo di andarci sarebbe per lanciare un scooter stile curva nord.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

*Torino Milan 1-1 FINALE *


----------



## Doctore (10 Gennaio 2015)

pareggio hip hip urra!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Vergogna, il Milan è stato insultato indegnamente questa sera.


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Per Pippo Inzaghi hip hip hurrà, hurrà hurrà hurrà


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Abbiamo fatto schifo.


----------



## smallball (10 Gennaio 2015)

punto immeritatissimo


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2015)

non ho parole per descrivere l'oscenità

PER FORTUNA non l'abbiamo vinta

per fortuna


----------



## Dany20 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Altra prestazione penosa, altri punti persi. Con questa squadra non si può fare questi risultati. Inzaghi ha sbagliato tutto.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2015)

che roba immonda. 

ho vergogna io per loro. 
mi piacerebbe sapere se il gruppetto degli italiani che fece esonerare clarence (montolivo e soci), se gli piace sto schifo.


----------



## Renegade (10 Gennaio 2015)

Come al solito ogni volta che ci si chiude e si tenta di fare un ultracatenaccio si prende Gol. Ben gli sta. Il Torino meritava di vincere. Il pareggino verrà conteggiato come risultato utile e positivo.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi sta facendo davvero pena. Ora lo ammetto. Ora sono stufo. Non possiamo più perdere punti. O si cambia società o allenatore. BASTA.


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo fatto schifo.



Molto peggio. Questa partita è un insulto verso questi colori e questa maglia.


----------



## Morghot (10 Gennaio 2015)

Bellissima partita


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Gennaio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Altra prestazione penosa, altri punti persi. Con questa squadra non si può fare questi risultati. Inzaghi ha sbagliato tutto.



Non e' il fatto di fare questi risultati, non ci si puo permettere piu che altro di fare queste figure imbarazzanti. Abbiamo fatto 1 tiro in porta in 90 minuti, incredibile.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Bravi tutti, soprattutto Inzaghi


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Bellissima partita



...Che televisore usi???


----------



## Aragorn (10 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo fatto schifo.



Bisognerebbe coniare una nuova parola, schifo è sin troppo riduttivo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ridicolo.
Stiamo riuscendo a fare peggio dell'anno scorso.


----------



## walter 22 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Indegni


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Bravi tutti, soprattutto Inzaghi



Direi sopraffino il mister oggi
E per Pippo hip hip Hurrà hip hip Hurrà hip hip hurra Hurrà hurra


----------



## Gekyn (10 Gennaio 2015)

In altre annate saremmo stati in zona retrocessione


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe coniare una nuova parola, schifo è sin troppo riduttivo.



....non se ne può più, questi disonorano la maglia.


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

la cosa peggiore mai vista.
dieci volte peggio della partita contro il sassuolo l'anno scorso.

1 tiro in porta... e poi giochiamo senza attacanti.
nemmeno il lumezzane che va al camp nou di guardiola sarebbe arrivato a tanto.

VERGONA.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Gennaio 2015)

Che schifo, tutta colpa di quell'eunuco in panchina


----------



## colcuoresivince (10 Gennaio 2015)

Non ho mai visto una partita del milan di questo livello


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Gennaio 2015)

Partita dedicata ai fan di Inzaghi, Montolivo e De Sciglio. Che affondino fino a fine stagione, almeno l'anno prossimo non ci saranno scuse per NON fare mercato e NON allestire una squadra da Europa League, almeno, cosa che questa squadra non è, infarcita com'è di brocchi e scarpari. Chicca: 5-4-0 e Alex per Menez. Clarence perdona loro, perché non sanno quello che fanno. Per chiudere: neanche 30 punti in questa, e sottolineo questa, Serie A. e avanti così.


----------



## Marilson (10 Gennaio 2015)

siamo affondati completamente, è finita.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Se nell altro topic avevo votato per il si nella fiducia ad inzaghi ora ritiro tutto....il campio alex menez a 15 minuti dalla fine. é stata una cosa indegna.
partita scandalosa sotto tutti gli aspetti.se non fosse il nome di inzaghi a dispiacermi mi augurerei l esonero all instante.
Galliani la rovina del milan.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

9 angoli a 0 per il Torino.


----------



## Heaven (10 Gennaio 2015)

Che vergogna.. dopo il vantaggio al 3' minuto non abbiamo più giocato

#InzaghiVia


----------



## de sica (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ahahahahhaahhaah GODO
Deve sprofondare nella melma questo omuncolo


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

La perla dello schifo assoluto di stasera è stato togliere l'unica punta per l'ennesimo centrale, a quasi 20 minuti dalla fine. Neanche nei pulcini si vede una roba del genere. Il peggior essere umano ad allenare una squadra. Siamo una tragedia!!!


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe coniare una nuova parola, schifo è sin troppo riduttivo.



Abbiamo fatto inzaghi


----------



## Dany20 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma io mi chiedo come si fa a stare senza attaccanti.


----------



## 4-3-3 (10 Gennaio 2015)

che pena... non ho parole per descrivere questo incapace.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Gennaio 2015)

Un punto vergognoso. Nient'altro da aggiungere. Siamo tornati velocemente ai livelli di Allegri. E con Inzaghi possiamo fare pure peggio. Siamo senza guida tecnica e i giocatori ormai lo hanno capito.


----------



## walter 22 (10 Gennaio 2015)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> Non ho mai visto una partita del milan di questo livello



Il problema è che ogni partita diciamo o pensiamo questa cosa ma poi ci smentiscono riuscendo a fare sempre più schifo


----------



## MissRossonera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Io non ho veramente parole per commentare uno schifo simile,pareggio rubato proprio.Come qualcuno ha detto mi sembrava che con l'ultimo Allegri avessimo visto di tutto,ma mi sbagliavo di grosso.Se Inzaghi avesse un minimo di orgoglio e umiltà dovrebbe dimettersi,ma sappiamo che non succederà.Comunque io non riesco davvero a spiegarmi come De Sciglio abbia potuto ridursi così.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> 9 angoli a 0 per il Torino.



31 azioni a 3 d'attacco.
8-9 tiri in porta ad uno.
68% possesso palla granata.
Dobbiamo continuare?


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Un punto vergognoso. Nient'altro da aggiungere. Siamo tornati velocemente ai livelli di Allegri. E con Inzaghi possiamo fare pure peggio. Siamo senza guida tecnica e i giocatori ormai lo hanno capito.



No aspè, con Allegri non siamo scesi mai ad un livello così infimo.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Un punto vergognoso. Nient'altro da aggiungere. Siamo tornati velocemente ai livelli di Allegri. E con Inzaghi possiamo fare pure peggio. Siamo senza guida tecnica e i giocatori ormai lo hanno capito.



E pensa che Allegri aveva Abbiati e Amelia, questo invece ha Diego Lopez  non fosse per lo spagnolo non oso immaginare dove saremmo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Un punto vergognoso. Nient'altro da aggiungere. Siamo tornati velocemente ai livelli di Allegri. E con Inzaghi possiamo fare pure peggio. Siamo senza guida tecnica e i giocatori ormai lo hanno capito.



Per quanto sia scarso Allegri(e io lo considero molto scarso), con questa rosa avrebbe 10 punti in piu, ma come minimo. Anche io la porterei ad avere piu punti semplicemente per il fatto di non insistere con Muntari, Essien e compagnia.


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il non esonero di Inzaghi sarà l'ennesima dimostrazione che non abbiamo più una società, se non cambia qualcosa nel giro di poco tempo si finisce in B


----------



## barrumba (10 Gennaio 2015)

Che schifo questo e il milan piu scarso della storia con un allenatore che di calcio non capisce nulla
nel secondo tempo la quadra non a fatto altro che palla lunga palla persa
nessuna filosofia di gioco, mi leva lultimo attacante per mettere un difensore quando gia non riuscivamo a fare 3 passaggi di seguito, e uno scandalo per chi paga soldi per vedere una squadra di 3 categoria,
che angoscia, giocatori che non hanno un livello da serie a, e una squadra di imbecilli a partire dal presidente, direttore sportivo, allenatore e giocatori, hanno rovinato una squadra che apparteneva alle migliore del mondo, oramai siamo piu scarsi del Torino che ci ha dato una lezione di calcio e non ci ha fatto vedere un pallone nel 2 tempo, posso solo dire sparatevi


----------



## 4-3-3 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il giornalisa a bordo campo di Mediaset ha detto che i giocatori in campo stavano parlando male di Inzaghi... aahahah


----------



## Dany20 (10 Gennaio 2015)

D.Lopez 8
De Sciglio 4
Rami 6
Mexes 6
Armero 5,5
Montolivo 5,5
Muntari 5
Bonaventura 6
De Jong
Menez 6
Niang 5,5
Poli 6
Abate 6
Alex S.V

Inzaghi 3


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Gennaio 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Il giornalisa a bordo campo di Mediaset ha detto che i giocatori in campo stavano parlando male di Inzaghi... aahahah



E' un ottima notizia anche se fosse una cavolata del tizio. Speriamo che la Stampa continui a sparlare di Inzaghi.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

grande impresa del torino che riesce a non vincere contro 11 (poi 10) ectoplasmi... 

noi (lasciando perdere il risultato che tanto il campionato per noi era già finito) abbiamo dimostrato che non c'è la minima voglia di reazione...


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Un punto vergognoso. Nient'altro da aggiungere. Siamo tornati velocemente ai livelli di Allegri. E con Inzaghi possiamo fare pure peggio. *Siamo senza guida tecnica e i giocatori ormai lo hanno capito*.



Giustissimo, ma quando dici che siamo tornati ai livelli di Allegri sbagli. Pippo in panchina non vale un'unghia di Allegri


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

D.Lopez 8
De Sciglio 3
Rami 6
Mexes 6
Armero 4
Montolivo 5
Muntari 5
Bonaventura 6
De Jong 5.5
Menez 6
Niang 6
Poli 6
Abate 6
Alex S.V

Inzaghi 2


----------



## davoreb (10 Gennaio 2015)

Al 55 dovevano entrare elsha e cerci insieme che magari spaccavano un po' la partita con ripartenze veloci.

al posto di menez e muntari con jack a centrocampo.

la vincevamo 2-0


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Il giornalisa a bordo campo di Mediaset ha detto che i giocatori in campo stavano parlando male di Inzaghi... aahahah



Cosa avrebbero detto?

Oggettivamente e dura non dargli del matto per il cambio Menez-Alex


----------



## barrumba (10 Gennaio 2015)

Facciamo ridere im mondo
nessin gioco da dietro palla lunga del portiere e palla persa immediatamente e Inzaghi non dice niente, da allenatore devi accorgetene che ogni palla lunga e una palla persa e devi intervenire e non guardare come il pareggio del torino si avvicina
Io come allenatore farei meglio di Inzaghi, e non sarwbbe nemmeno difficile


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Il giornalisa a bordo campo di Mediaset ha detto che i giocatori in campo stavano parlando male di Inzaghi... aahahah



Vi prego remategli contro


----------



## Schism75 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ho tifato tutta la partita per il Toro, ma erano davvero troppo scarsi pure loro. Siamo davanti ad un orrore mai visto. Nemmeno nei migliori libri di lovecraft si trova una roba del genere. Subiamo goal su calcio piazzato, espulsioni ad ogni partita, subiamo tutte le squadre avversarie (forti o scarse che siano). Non creiamo gioco, ne azioni, ne tiri pericolosi (0 stasera). Siamo molli, dopo 20 minuti finisce la benzina. Giocati depauperati tecnicamente, rottami e scarti privilegiati. Cambi tattici inusitati e da insulto al calcio e alla storia del Milan. Devo aggiungere altro? Si forza Sassuolo e forza Atalanta ora.


----------



## barrumba (10 Gennaio 2015)

E da matti lasciare la squadra senza attacanti
non cera nessuno davanto a cui poterla passare, dimostra che Inzaghi di calcio ne sa quanto un pittore di cucina
cioe nulla


----------



## 4-3-3 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma non ancora fa le dichiarazioni?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Voglio sperare che ad Inzaghi rimanga un briciolo di dignità, deve assolutamente dimettersi. La roba vista oggi è vergognosa.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (10 Gennaio 2015)

Se Inzaghi amasse veramente il milan si dimetterebbe ma purtroppo non lo farà mai......


----------



## Schism75 (10 Gennaio 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Ma non ancora fa le dichiarazioni?



Abbiamo dato tutto, siamo stati sfortunati. L'espulsione non ci voleva, ci ha rovinati i piani. Stavamo facendo bene, prima.


----------



## zico (10 Gennaio 2015)

La più brutta partita del Milan che ho visto dal 1986 in poi , giocatori come muntari non devono più vedere il campo ma l'atteggiamento tattico e' la cosa che più spaventa. Se non prendono qualcuno in mezzo di personalità questa squadra con il suo allenatore farà una fine peggiore dello scorso anno. Pensare di prendere giocatori dalla cintola in su e poi giocare tutti indietro come oggi è un vero suicidio tattico , la squadra è smarrita la dirigenza fa credere ai giocatori di essere dei fenomeni e appena segnano sono convinti di aver già vinto poi trovano gli avversari che pur miseri li sovrastano e non capiscono più nulla mister compreso . Che strazio...


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2015)

inzaghi come fa a dire dobbiamo avere coraggio, se ha appena levato alex per menez??


----------



## barrumba (10 Gennaio 2015)

Scusami 4-3-3 ma se dici che abbiamo dato tutto tu ne capisci quanto Inzaghi


----------



## 4-3-3 (10 Gennaio 2015)

barrumba ha scritto:


> Scusami 4-3-3 ma se dici che abbiamo dato tutto tu ne capisci quanto Inzaghi



Eh?


----------



## gabuz (10 Gennaio 2015)

"Una volta in 10 potevamo solo difenderci" Perdente!!!


----------



## Schism75 (10 Gennaio 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Eh?



Forse si riferiva alla mia risposta, che era palesemente ironica... La risposta standard di Inzaghi...


----------



## barrumba (10 Gennaio 2015)

Guarda che in 10 non cambia tanto se hai la voglia, e poi anche in 13 oggi saremmo stati i cadaveri al livello da serie b


----------



## barrumba (10 Gennaio 2015)

Scusami, non lavevo capito


----------



## barrumba (10 Gennaio 2015)

Se de sciglio e un talento come dicono in tanti noi in Italia siamo rovinati e io sono Maradona


----------



## sion (10 Gennaio 2015)

vergognosi...ha lasciato tutte le bocche da fuoco in panchina..abate in panca e de sciglio titolare e come avevo previsto de sciglio ha fatto una vaccata..

poi menez-alex e' stata la ciliegina...ma metti uno che puo tenere un minimo palla in avanti..

allenatore scarsissimo


----------



## dyablo65 (10 Gennaio 2015)

questo non e' il milan ficcatelo bene in quella testa PERDENTE 

DIMETTITI.

pippo questa sera hai dimostrato a tutti noi , non che ce ne fosse bisogno , che come allenatore sei una PIPPA IMMONDA.


----------



## barrumba (10 Gennaio 2015)

Daccordissimo con Dyablo65
Pippo e una pippa scarsissima


----------



## barrumba (10 Gennaio 2015)

Avete visto lintervista di Inzaghi
che schifooooooooooooooooo


----------



## pisolo22 (10 Gennaio 2015)

io non sn mai stato un fan sfegatato di abate ma quest'anno sarà perché e tornato a giocare con continuità e si sta giocando il contratto e il futuro al milan ma mi sta piacendo + del solito ora dopo le dichiarazioni di rito e sempre uguali e insipide di inzaghi lui a mediaset ha detto tutt'altro. il laterale del Milan Ignazio Abate ha commentato il pareggio contro il Torino dopo una gara di grande sofferenza Bisogna guardare in faccia alla realtà, ci hanno messi sotto. Eravamo in dieci contro undici, non in otto contro undici e bisogna dare qualcosa di più a livello caratteriale. Abbiamo un obiettivo importante e dobbiamo fare altre prestazioni. Non abbiamo la forza di chiudere le partite, anche col Sassuolo eravamo messi bene ed invece non abbiamo schiacciato gli avversari e ci abbassiamo troppo presto non prendendo i tre punti.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Gennaio 2015)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> io non sn mai stato un fan sfegatato di abate ma quest'anno sarà perché e tornato a giocare con continuità e si sta giocando il contratto e il futuro al milan ma mi sta piacendo + del solito ora dopo le dichiarazioni di rito e sempre uguali e insipide di inzaghi lui a mediaset ha detto tutt'altro. il laterale del Milan Ignazio Abate ha commentato il pareggio contro il Torino dopo una gara di grande sofferenza Bisogna guardare in faccia alla realtà, ci hanno messi sotto. Eravamo in dieci contro undici, non in otto contro undici e bisogna dare qualcosa di più a livello caratteriale. Abbiamo un obiettivo importante e dobbiamo fare altre prestazioni. Non abbiamo la forza di chiudere le partite, anche col Sassuolo eravamo messi bene ed invece non abbiamo schiacciato gli avversari e ci abbassiamo troppo presto non prendendo i tre punti.



Condivido in Toto perché ho ascoltato anch io...ha più palle abate che Pippo...
Dopo stasera,dopo quel cambio ha perso tutta la mia stima e pazienza


----------



## Albijol (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il punto più rubato della storia , mai mi sono vergognato tanto di tifare Milan


----------



## dyablo65 (10 Gennaio 2015)

abbiamo trovato il nostro prossimo allenatore....


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (10 Gennaio 2015)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> io non sn mai stato un fan sfegatato di abate ma quest'anno sarà perché e tornato a giocare con continuità e si sta giocando il contratto e il futuro al milan ma mi sta piacendo + del solito ora dopo le dichiarazioni di rito e sempre uguali e insipide di inzaghi lui a mediaset ha detto tutt'altro. il laterale del Milan Ignazio Abate ha commentato il pareggio contro il Torino dopo una gara di grande sofferenza Bisogna guardare in faccia alla realtà, ci hanno messi sotto. Eravamo in dieci contro undici, non in otto contro undici e bisogna dare qualcosa di più a livello caratteriale. Abbiamo un obiettivo importante e dobbiamo fare altre prestazioni. Non abbiamo la forza di chiudere le partite, anche col Sassuolo eravamo messi bene ed invece non abbiamo schiacciato gli avversari e ci abbassiamo troppo presto non prendendo i tre punti.



Concordo con Abate solo sul punto delle mancanze a livello di prestazione caratteriale della squadra.
La parte successiva, quella sul "chiudere la partita", se la poteva risparmiare perché fa abbastanza ridere...
Se non hai mai avuto in mano la partita non vedo come tu possa chiuderla.


----------



## Lambro (11 Gennaio 2015)

Abate non è nuovo a dichiarazioni di "coraggio" , chiamiamola così. il problema è che non hanno mai sortito un benemerito cacchio, ma almeno senti uno dirle come vanno dette.
sentire Inzaghi invece parlare come se fossimo da elogiare mi fa' morir dal ridere, o è un'ammissione di rosa scarsa e allora mi sta bene arroccati per 80 minuti a difendere un insperato vantaggio, oppure non sai che ti chiami milan e dovresti fare BEN altro.

io sono dell'opinione che la rosa sia molto mediocre per chiamarsi milan, fa paura ai nostri e ringalluzzisce gli avversari, non è una rosa che puo' sostenere il peso di questa maglia, mettiamoci un allenatore che non riesce a farli giocare corti e la frittata è fatta.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Gennaio 2015)

ritengo e ripeto che il problema non e solo il allenatore, meti Sacchi, Capello o Ancelotti insieme ad questi incapaci e il risultato dopo 4-5 mesi sara sempre lo stesso, chi va in campo non ha dignita, personalita ne vergogna in piu non sa giocare a calcio..uno o due come Lopez o Jack non possono fare niente da soli, i in un sport che si gioca in undici, questi perdenti e incapaci hanno gia cacciato Allegri, poi Seedorf adesso Filippo... il problema NON E IL'ALLENATORE.

cmq Filippo deve dimitirse


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Gennaio 2015)

Diego Lopez 8
De Sciglio 2 Qualcuno ha ancora il coraggio di dire che è giovane, ragazzi non so più come insultarlo, povero Maldini. Già ammonito fa quel fallo stupido e per di più protesta e non passa dalla panchina. Scarso, lento, idiota ed anche presuntuoso, via via anche in regalo, VERGOGNA, INDECENZA ai limiti dell'impossibile, pagliaccio
Mexes 5,5
Rami 6
Armero 6,5
Montolivo 5
Bonaventura 6
De Jong 6
Muntari 4 ha il coraggio di protestare al cambio
Menez 5,5
Niang 6,5

Abate 6
Poli 6
Alex s.v.

Inzaghi 3 continua a riproporre il numero 2


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Gennaio 2015)

Il fatto è che Inzaghi accentua la mediocrità, "perderemo solo contro chi è più forte di noi" voleva dire "ne perderemo tante, ma tante".
E' un Milan che lotta con entusiasmo per non perdere. Un allenatore che vuole i tifosi allo stadio a soffrire con una squadra che subisce contro chiunque, una squadra che scende in campo per difendersi e sperare nelle ripartenze.


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2015)

Siamo riusciti a farci schiacciare e dominare da una squadra che ha fatto entrare Lescano. Lescano. Lescano. Lescano.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Gennaio 2015)

Eppure ha spaccato la partita il Lescano...

Non mi aspettavo una partita così, ma se consideri che il Toro ha messo sotto pure la Juve e che il Milan si chiude dopo aver segnato, era già scritto dal 3' minuto, e già tanto che non si è perso, perchè alla fine è la difesa il nostro reparto migliore.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Gennaio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Eppure ha spaccato la partita il Lescano...
> 
> Non mi aspettavo una partita così, ma se consideri che il Toro ha messo sotto pure la Juve e che il Milan si chiude dopo aver segnato, era già scritto dal 3' minuto, e già tanto che non si è perso, perchè alla fine è la difesa il nostro reparto migliore.



Io sono dell'idea che il risultato non conta niente, altrimenti è inutile anche tenere aperto il forum, sentiamo il risultato alla radio il lunedì mattina e ci si rivede la Domenica dopo. Per me questa non è una sconfitta, è una disfatta, è una resa incondizionata. Anche perchè dovrebbe essere un divertimento prima di tutto, io non mi sono divertito, ma è una mia idea eh ci mancherebbe. Magari tu avresti provato divertimento se Glick l'avesse mandata alta.


----------



## peppe75 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Imbarazzanti!! Non ho altro da aggiungere....


----------



## Schism75 (11 Gennaio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Eppure ha spaccato la partita il Lescano...
> 
> Non mi aspettavo una partita così, ma se consideri che il Toro ha messo sotto pure la Juve e che il Milan si chiude dopo aver segnato, era già scritto dal 3' minuto, e già tanto che non si è perso, perchè alla fine è la difesa il nostro reparto migliore.



Non abbiamo perso perché loro sono palesemente senza attaccanti. Avessero avuto un Zaza, anche questa sera erano zero punti.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Gennaio 2015)

lo vista solo adesso, un po sbronzo e meno male direi... partita orrenda, rigore inesistente.. forse un tiro in porta...potevano vincere tranquillamente meritavano la vittoria... cmq l avevo detto che non avremo fatto più di 1 punto... sconcertante...


----------



## 666psycho (11 Gennaio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo perso perché loro sono palesemente senza attaccanti. Avessero avuto un Zaza, anche questa sera erano zero punti.



chiaro...ci hanno dominato in tutti i sensi


----------



## 666psycho (11 Gennaio 2015)

e ancora un gol su calcio d angolo...incredibile


----------



## Djici (11 Gennaio 2015)

non ci hanno dominati... ci hanno stuprati.
vorrei vedere la percentuale di possesso palla nel secondo tempo... e sopratutto le zone dove si e giocato.

sulla fasce avevano maicon e roberto carlos.

inzaghi non ci sta capendo NULLA.

un elsha che si fa tutta la fascia fa cosi schifo ?
un cerci per provare a segnare il secondo gol e impedire al torino di attacare con 10 uomini ?
e giocare senza attacanti e proprio da premio nobel del calcio.


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2015)

A mente fredda, una delle partite più vergognose della nostra storia. Ma i ragazzi hanno dato tutto (cit)


----------



## smallball (11 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> A mente fredda, una delle partite più vergognose della nostra storia. Ma i ragazzi hanno dato tutto (cit)



un'umiliazione iniziata al 4 minuto del primo tempo,vergogna


----------



## Giangy (11 Gennaio 2015)

Ho seguito la partita solo alla radio, per vedere questi tipi di partita, manco in radio è da seguire


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Gennaio 2015)

*Pagelle:*

Diego Lopez 8
De Sciglio 3
Mexes 6
Rami 6
Armero 5,5
Montolivo 5,5
Bonaventura 5,5
De Jong 5,5
Muntari 4 
Menez 6
Niang 6

Abate 6
Poli 5,5
Alex s.v.

Inzaghi 3


----------



## mandraghe (11 Gennaio 2015)

Ieri c'era Torino-Foggia; noi contro chi giochiamo oggi?


----------



## gianluca1193 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Probabilmente, la peggior partita del Milan che abbia mai visto.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> non ci hanno dominati... ci hanno stuprati.
> vorrei vedere la percentuale di possesso palla nel secondo tempo... e sopratutto le zone dove si e giocato.
> 
> sulla fasce avevano maicon e roberto carlos.
> ...



Ma infatti l'abbiamo capito tutti tranne lui. Bastava mettere qualcuno vicino a Menez e tutti gli altri dietro, con Cerci che aveva voglia di spaccare il mondo qualche occasione l'avrebbero creata, Bonaventura nel secondo tempo era morto.


----------



## folletto (11 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> A mente fredda, una delle partite più vergognose della nostra storia. Ma i ragazzi hanno dato tutto (cit)



Esattamente, serve un intervento subito ma di chi? sta società è allo sbando


----------



## davoreb (11 Gennaio 2015)

Io dopo 5-10 minuti del secondo tempo dove vedevi che eravamo in bambola avrei fatto entrare elsha e cerci Nello stesso momento che ripartivano in velocità, jack a centrocampo al posto di muntari.

Inzaghi ha fatto entrare poli e quando e dopo alex per la prima volta nella mia vita sono stato contento che abbiamo subito goal.


----------



## sion (11 Gennaio 2015)

ancora non mi spiego abate non titolare per quella vergogna di de sciglio a cui sembrano spariti pure i fondamentali del calcio


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Una partita veramente oscena. Dopo il 3 minuto del primo tempo non riuscivamo più a fare decentemente UN solo passaggio, UNO. Il Torino ha un attacco scarsissimo, ne avesse avuto uno migliore ce ne avrebbe fatti 3-4 minimo.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Gennaio 2015)

Raggà io ieri son stato ad una festa ed ero bello che andato.Ho visto ora il risultato,ma come abbiamo giocato?Qualcuno mi può fare un mini riassunto?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Raggà io ieri son stato ad una festa ed ero bello che andato.Ho visto ora il risultato,ma come abbiamo giocato?Qualcuno mi può fare un mini riassunto?




Mi sono vergognato a tifare Milan.
La prestazione e le scelte di Inzaghi erano un insulto al calcio


----------



## folletto (11 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Raggà io ieri son stato ad una festa ed ero bello che andato.Ho visto ora il risultato,ma come abbiamo giocato?Qualcuno mi può fare un mini riassunto?



Ci hanno schiacciato nella nostra 3/4 per 90 minuti e verso la fine, quando ancora vincevamo del tutto immeritatamente, il genio, visto che non riuscivamo più ad uscire con la palla, ha tolto Menez e ha messo Alex. poco dopo hanno pareggiato e poi ci hanno assediato ancora fino al fischio finale.
Una roba MAI vista


----------



## Nico (11 Gennaio 2015)

Il Foggia con giocatori da Serie C metterebbe sotto questo Milan. Fidati perchè io,il Foggia,lo seguo


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Raggà io ieri son stato ad una festa ed ero bello che andato.Ho visto ora il risultato,ma come abbiamo giocato?Qualcuno mi può fare un mini riassunto?



Eccoti le statistiche. Ebbene sì, noi siamo quelli a destra


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Eccoti le statistiche. Ebbene sì, noi siamo quelli a destra



Abbiamo fatto, in 90 minuti, un tiro in porta, che penso sia quello del rigore.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Gennaio 2015)

Ragazzi vi ringrazio di cuore per le risposte.Allora ho proprio fatto bene a fregarmene del Milan e a godermi la festa e basta 

P.S: Le statistiche sono qualcosa d'imbarazzante.Ma abbiamo giocato contro il Torino o contro il Barcellona di Guardiola?ahaha


----------



## Jino (11 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Eccoti le statistiche. Ebbene sì, noi siamo quelli a destra



Cioè veramente Inzaghi dovrebbe dare spiegazione a questi dati, sono agghiaccianti.


----------



## aleslash (11 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cioè veramente Inzaghi dovrebbe dare spiegazione a questi dati, sono agghiaccianti.



"Non guardo le statistiche, ma la prestazione che c'è stata"


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Gennaio 2015)

una partita di cui vergognarsi


----------



## Hammer (11 Gennaio 2015)

Pagelle:

Inzaghi 0. Unico responsabile dello scempio.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Gennaio 2015)

Neanche al Camp Nou contro una delle squadre più forti di sempre siamo stati così tanto rintanati nella nostra metà del campo.
Dopo il vantaggio abbiamo cercato di difendere con tutti i denti l'1-0 come un Cittadella qualunque al primo anno di Serie A.
Dal punto di vista delle prestazioni in campo, questo Milan targato Inzaghi a mio avviso è il peggiore dell'era Berlusconi.
Con Allegri (che non rimpiango), lasciando da parte i primi 2 anni, ci sono state parecchie partite in cui la squadra ha giocato benissimo, in primis ovviamente Milan-Barcellona 2-0. Con Seedorf (che non rimpiango) la squadra quantomeno provava a giocare a calcio. In alcuni casi è stata sconfitta (vedi Atletico e Juve) ma giocando persino meglio delle avversarie.
Questo Milan è uno strazio continuo, senza fine, perenne. Senza sussulti, senza sconfitte pesantissime dal punto di vista del risultato. Una lunga agonia. Se ieri sera ci fossero stati ancora Cerci e Immobile il Torino avrebbe vinto 5-1.
Si possono benissimo accettare gli anni in cui non si può lottare per il titolo, ma chiedo solamente di vedere una squadra che giochi al calcio. Tranne Chievo, Parma e Cesena, tutte le altre squadre di A giocano meglio di noi e sono molto più organizzate. Noi puntiamo tutto sulle individualità dei giocatori (che non sono di certo campioni), che invece verrebbero valorizzati 100 mila volte meglio se giocassimo di squadra con un'idea di gioco ben precisa e delineata.
Non riesco a prendermela con Inzaghi, perché al suo posto probabilmente avremmo tutti accettato l'incarico.
Il problema è che chi lo ha messo lì non ha minimamente a cuore le sorti del mio e del nostro Milan.
Augurarsi il peggio affinché Pippo se ne vada serve a poco, perché tanto verrebbe cacciato solamente se fossimo a ridosso della zona retrocessione verso marzo, a meno che in Coppa Italia col Sassuolo non perdessimo 4-0.
Di fronte allo scempio di ieri sera non ho nemmeno più la forza di arrabbiarmi e di analizzare la partita, sono solamente amareggiato, scoraggiato e sconfortato.
Non mi interessa più nemmeno del mercato e dei giocatori che possono arrivare: l'unico regalo che vorrei dal mercato è la cessione societaria.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> una partita di cui vergognarsi



Come non quotare. Avessero portato a casa i 3 punti mi sarei vergognato anche di più.


----------

